# How long do hens lay?



## Sara Silver (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello, I JUST started my little flock. And I've received conflicting information on how long chickens lay. I did some reading before jumping in and the literature stated that hens have a peak period of laying from about 6 mos to 5/7 yrs and then the production slows down. But it said they never really just STOP laying.

However, I've run into more than one person who said that they do. In fact, I spoke to a breeder just now about a hen for sale that is a yr & a half and he warned me that since she's "older", she might only lay for one more yr. I'm a little distressed over this because we got the flock specifically to have our own eggs. We can only keep so many and if they lay only til age 3 but live for 10 yrs...well, that would make our venture quite a failure!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. In my experience, my hens have laid well for about 5 years with a small decline. Some I found only shorten the season they lay. My Polish, who are not known to be called layers lay for a straight 4 months and that's it. But keep that up longer than most birds. A lot depends on genetics, health, breed and stress. Very few lay all year except hybrids.

I do have a senior home for them. I do get a surprise from them sometimes. Your best layers would be hybrids that are bred to lay.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

1st year of laying will be the best.The 2nd year is little less eggs but bigger eggs.after that the egg laying goes downhill.
Most of my original flock (39 months old) haven't laid much eggs if any after their 2nd laying season.
If you want endless eggs,you'll have to replace your flock about every two years.


----------



## Sara Silver (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you both! Looks like we might need a tie-breaker!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Karen already mentioned this, a lot is going to depend on the breed, how the bird was bred. My hatchery hens had quit by two and three years old. 

My 12 1/2 year old Silkie hasn't laid in probably 5 years. But my six year old Silkie is still laying and going broody. My 8 year old Hamburgs were still laying this summer. 

None of the birds that I just mentioned are hatchery birds. All were hatched by me in my breeding program.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

As everyone has already said - it depends. Getting a hybrid hen that's bred for laying will give you ample eggs for about the first 18-24 months, after that, they slow up noticeably. They will still lay, but not as prolifically.
Heritage hens will lay less eggs per year than hybrids, but will lay for several years longer. 
If you want eggs consistently, the best thing to do is get say, 3 hens the first year then add 3 more in 18 months and so on.
Hens can live for 10+ years, but the average is around 7-8 years, depending on circumstances.
Hope this all helps


----------



## Sara Silver (Nov 27, 2017)

boskelli1571 said:


> As everyone has already said - it depends. Getting a hybrid hen that's bred for laying will give you ample eggs for about the first 18-24 months, after that, they slow up noticeably. They will still lay, but not as prolifically.
> Heritage hens will lay less eggs per year than hybrids, but will lay for several years longer.
> If you want eggs consistently, the best thing to do is get say, 3 hens the first year then add 3 more in 18 months and so on.
> Hens can live for 10+ years, but the average is around 7-8 years, depending on circumstances.
> Hope this all helps


Yes, thanks! Just a follow up question- what exactly is a heritage hen? While a quick Google search did turn up a short list of chickens that would be considered heritage...I couldn't find a definition. One article gave me the impression that this might mean a purebred or chicken worthy of being shown, is that it? Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Do you want a chicken to feed for 6 years to get 300 eggs or a chicken that lays the 300 eggs in 2 years then you eat the chicken or feed it to your dog.
1 chicken at 6y/o at 300 eggs. $117 $4.68/dozen .
1 chicken at 2 y/o at 300 eggs. $39 $1.56/dozen.
Based on 1.5lbs feed/week at$.25/LB of feed


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Basically a heritage hen is not one that all the focus wasn't put on high egg or meat production. Hatchery birds are bred for a purpose and they end up having much shorter production lives.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Most birds that people call "Heritage" are attempted recreates of the original breeds from back in the day.Whose whole soul purpose was too create the most eggs or meat at the time.


----------



## Sara Silver (Nov 27, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> Do you want a chicken to feed for 6 years to get 300 eggs or a chicken that lays the 300 eggs in 2 years then you eat the chicken or feed it to your dog.
> 1 chicken at 6y/o at 300 eggs. $117 $4.68/dozen .
> 1 chicken at 2 y/o at 300 eggs. $39 $1.56/dozen.
> Based on 1.5lbs feed/week at$.25/LB of feed


You have a very valid point. However, there's also the issue of it just being my husband and I...we can only eat so many at a time. Currently, we have 3 hybrid pullets and we are already giving away a dozen or more a wk and this is just during the off season. While I do enjoy providing fresh, healthy, local eggs to family and friends, we didn't get them to feed everyone else, lol!

I don't mind if egg production were to slow down, I just don't want it to stop all together because to be honest, I couldn't stand to kill my ladies. I actually enjoy feeding them, watching them de-grub the yard and the daily surprise of seeing how many eggs and what color they may be I thinking adding a couple heritage hens may be just the thing!


----------



## Sara Silver (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks so much to everyone! It was wonderful to get so many replies and so much information. I appreciate your time and consideration


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

boskelli1571 said:


> As everyone has already said - it depends. Getting a hybrid hen that's bred for laying will give you ample eggs for about the first 18-24 months, after that, they slow up noticeably. They will still lay, but not as prolifically.
> Heritage hens will lay less eggs per year than hybrids, but will lay for several years longer.
> If you want eggs consistently, the best thing to do is get say, 3 hens the first year then add 3 more in 18 months and so on.
> Hens can live for 10+ years, but the average is around 7-8 years, depending on circumstances.
> Hope this all helps


I agree with this. Add 3 at a time 18 months apart so you have eggs but not so many you'll go crazy .


----------



## Sara Silver (Nov 27, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I agree with this. Add 3 at a time 18 months apart so you have eggs but not so many you'll go crazy .


Do you think I will have to worry about integrating hens with such a difference in age and so long after the current flock has banded together?

I've had a couple of friends tell me horror stories about new hens (or even old) being held down and pecked to death by one or more of the flock... I couldn't bear that.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Sara Silver said:


> Yes, thanks! Just a follow up question- what exactly is a heritage hen? While a quick Google search did turn up a short list of chickens that would be considered heritage...I couldn't find a definition. One article gave me the impression that this might mean a purebred or chicken worthy of being shown, is that it? Thanks so much for your help!!


The Livestock Conservancy states a heritage breed as: self sufficient, good forager,will mate naturally, has mothering instinct, good fertility, longevity, resistance to disease and has been bred naturally.
Most hatcheries will sell the 'older' breeds, but they are bred purely for the $$ raised. To buy heritage you have to scout around and find local breeders.
With regard to integration - if done properly there will be squabbles but there should not be outright warfare in the run. Read up on integration, folks do it differently so there isn't just one way to do it. When the time comes - ask us again


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nm156 said:


> Do you want a chicken to feed for 6 years to get 300 eggs or a chicken that lays the 300 eggs in 2 years then you eat the chicken or feed it to your dog.
> 1 chicken at 6y/o at 300 eggs. $117 $4.68/dozen .
> 1 chicken at 2 y/o at 300 eggs. $39 $1.56/dozen.
> Based on 1.5lbs feed/week at$.25/LB of feed


I loved that.Thanks for posting it.I never thought about what my farm fresh eggs actually cost me.I'm not in it just for eggs but it was still fun to know.


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

My oldest hen is 3 years old and probably laid less than a dozen eggs this year. Every year, I cull out a few chickens and replace them with day olds. I was searching for the perfect mix of egg laying and yard candy. Each spring, I brood a few more than I want, take the best of the lot, give away the worst of the oldest ones - skittish, loud, bossy, aggressive- whatever reason they get put in the cull list for. The next spring, I refine the batch again. I pretty well have all the best of the best- so next year is going to be a problem. I give them away on Craigs list with full disclosure of the reason for the culling. Most people like having free chickens. Some are young- some older- all find a home within 24 hrs of posting. I can imagine the beautiful home they are going to- I never imagine a stew pot.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If I'm down-sizing and I sell them for $5.That weeds out most of the bad people.If I get a good vibe from the buyer,I'll work out a deal.If I don't get a good vibe,price is firm and usually they leave empty handed.It's a chicken paradise here(well,until the geese came anyway)and the thought of them going to a new home where they can't live like they do here,makes me feel so guilty,I haven't sold any for years.That's why I have a bunch of freeloaders.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> If I'm down-sizing and I sell them for $5.That weeds out most of the bad people.If I get a good vibe from the buyer,I'll work out a deal.If I don't get a good vibe,price is firm and usually they leave empty handed.It's a chicken paradise here(well,until the geese came anyway)and the thought of them going to a new home where they can't live like they do here,makes me feel so guilty,I haven't sold any for years.That's why I have a bunch of freeloaders.


me too!


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

Wish I could keep them all, but I live in town and with my yard, coop size and all, I can only have about 7 (city regs say 10, but yard won't support that much free range scratching). I was supposed to only be keeping 5, but with chicken math and all, well you know. 
It is a good idea to charge a small amount for each to weed out the bad people. I will try that.


----------



## Sknoles54 (Apr 23, 2018)

We have had the core of our flock 5 hens for 5 years. Well, actually 4 are 5 years and one is only 3. We are about to introduce 6 new baby hens into the pen. The old girls still lay but we only get 3 to 5 eggs per day. They have turned into pets and it would be hard to kill them. May have to for room. We have 1 turkey chicken, she is my pet and 4 golden Wyandotte.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good luck with killing your pets! Boy that would be hard to do. I believe hens slow down after 18 months old and then it's genetics that control how long they lay. Right now I have a 10 year old Polish still laying every other day. Her daughter did too. I have 27 chickens, 7 are roos, and 8 are under 3 years old.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Sknoles54 said:


> We have had the core of our flock 5 hens for 5 years. Well, actually 4 are 5 years and one is only 3. We are about to introduce 6 new baby hens into the pen. The old girls still lay but we only get 3 to 5 eggs per day. They have turned into pets and it would be hard to kill them. May have to for room. We have 1 turkey chicken, she is my pet and 4 golden Wyandotte.


Good luck with that - I have 4 hens that are 8 years old - they lay maybe 1 egg/year between them, but I can't kill them just b/c they are 'done'.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I got the chickens because I liked them,not because they lay eggs(that's just a bonus).Now,I have too many and I want to try new breeds but what to do with the old hens is the question.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a bunch of hens 8 yrs and up, i get an egg a month from them. They stay as they gave me eggs and kill bugs


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

CQ you could get an old hen coop, this way they have their own coop and that makes room for new ones


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have 2 coops and that's one too many.As soon as all the chicks are grown,they go in the main coop and back down to 1 coop.At least that's my plan for now..........


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I have 2 coops and that's one too many.As soon as all the chicks are grown,they go in the main coop and back down to 1 coop.At least that's my plan for now..........


That was my plan a few years back - I now have 3 large coops, 2 smaller and a couple of 'hospital' coops if I need them...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I put the 2nd up last year,it was suppose to be the permanent goose house but the geese rejected it.Then,I had 4 chicks hatch last Sept so I put them in there.I've kicked the rooster out but one hen hatched 2 chicks,another hatched 9, the 3rd is now setting on 3 eggs that should hatch next week, there is a Cochin setting on eggs in the main coop and 2 geese setting that should hatch in the next couple of weeks.I didn't want/need babies this year........


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

chickenqueen said:


> I have 2 coops and that's one too many.As soon as all the chicks are grown,they go in the main coop and back down to 1 coop.At least that's my plan for now..........


I am wondering if chicken math applies to coops...seems like it has to. *giggle*


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

My BR's are 4 yrs old now and pretty much still lay every day, all 3 of them do. They haven't slowed down except for a couple of months ago they all stopped laying completely for awhile, maybe 2 months then started back up again full blast. They stopped at the same time my ducks stopped, I wonder if the weather had something to do with it, although, you'd think they would start again when the weather cleared up but no, they waited months. (the ducks started up after 2 weeks but the chickens waited 2 months)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I made it for 17 yrs with one coop plus a nursery.I never thought it would happen to me.....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sylie yes coops do apply to chicken math. More birds = more room so get a new coop lol.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Maryellen said:


> Sylie yes coops do apply to chicken math. More birds = more room so get a new coop lol.


Yep, that's what I figured. They should start teaching chicken math in school along with geometry, algebra etc. IT'S A THING! I SWEAR! hahahaha


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have suffered chicken math quite a few times. I've been up to 40, and now at 27. I'd like to be at 20. Most of all I have 6 separate flocks and would like to cut down on the separations. I don't care if they lay. We always get enough for us.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> I have suffered chicken math quite a few times. I've been up to 40, and now at 27. I'd like to be at 20. Most of all I have 6 separate flocks and would like to cut down on the separations. I don't care if they lay. We always get enough for us.


We rarely eat eggs in my house, mostly only use them for cooking so I end up throwing them away, the dog will only eat the yolks so I give the whites to the chickens (occasionally, not every day) and I'm HIGHLY allergic to the duck eggs (which I didn't know until AFTER I got the ducks). I give some away now and then but no one wants the duck eggs at all.

Why 6 flocks? Do they get along when you put them together or is that the reason for the 6 flocks?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I usually use my eggs for cooking,too, and no one wants goose eggs,either.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

chickenqueen said:


> I usually use my eggs for cooking,too, and no one wants goose eggs,either.


I wonder why people have such a problem with anything other than chicken eggs. I would (in theory) like to try goose eggs but honestly, I'm so afraid of trying any other kind now lol my reaction to duck eggs is so severe that I was hospitalized on a breathing machine for 3 days after the last time I ate them that I don't really want to try anything else now lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sylie I wouldn't try the goose egg. Too dangerous.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sylie said:


> Why 6 flocks? Do they get along when you put them together or is that the reason for the 6 flocks?


Mostly due to roos. The others due to hens that try to kill eachother. I have 2 pens each with a 10 year old and companion.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> Sylie I wouldn't try the goose egg. Too dangerous.


That's what I was thinking too, thx for confirming for me


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> Mostly due to roos. The others due to hens that try to kill eachother. I have 2 pens each with a 10 year old and companion.


oooh, gotcha that makes sense


----------



## jthornton (May 16, 2018)

Sara Silver said:


> Hello, I JUST started my little flock. And I've received conflicting information on how long chickens lay. I did some reading before jumping in and the literature stated that hens have a peak period of laying from about 6 mos to 5/7 yrs and then the production slows down. But it said they never really just STOP laying.
> 
> However, I've run into more than one person who said that they do. In fact, I spoke to a breeder just now about a hen for sale that is a yr & a half and he warned me that since she's "older", she might only lay for one more yr. I'm a little distressed over this because we got the flock specifically to have our own eggs. We can only keep so many and if they lay only til age 3 but live for 10 yrs...well, that would make our venture quite a failure!
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Chickens are born with all the eggs they will ever lay. Depending on the breed (how many eggs they are born with), environment, and other factors that determine how often they will lay an egg which can affect how long they lay. Production birds will lay with a higher frequency (not as many skipped days). Heritage breeds will lay with a lower frequency. For example my RIR pullets are 9 1/2 months old and have slowed down from a high of 95% to 85% laying frequency. However the egg size has been on a steady increase.

JT


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a BO that was an egg machine but she died early. My Jerseys were pretty reliable for a long time. My Polish go years with having 4 months a year of straight laying.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

My Barred Rocks are 4 yrs old and right now are laying about 4 days a week (each). When they were young they would lay 5, sometimes 6 days a week. So they've slowed some over the years but I think that's pretty good for their age.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

My commercial hybrids are still laying strong at 2 and a half years even tho they are prospected too only lay well for one year


----------

